# Wie alt werden Goldorfen?



## halu1de (16. Mai 2010)

hallo helmut
mal ne frage wie alt werden eingendlich goldorfen ?

gruß halu1de


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie alt werden Goldorfen?*

Hallo halu,

die Frage hat bei den __ Libellen ja wirklich nichts zu suchen - hier im Fischforum finden wir bestimmt eine Antwort für Dich!


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie alt werden Goldorfen?*

Genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen, da meine letzte __ Goldorfe (die anderen hat der __ Reiher geholt) leider ja auch eines unnatürlichen Todes (Winter und eigene Schuld meinerseits )
gestorben ist, kann ich nur sagen, dass diese ca. 8 Jahre alt war. Sie war gut 30 - 33 cm groß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie alt werden Goldorfen?*

Hi,

in der freien Natur wird der __ Aland etwa 8-10 Jahre alt bei guter Pflege in der Gefangenschaft (im ordentlich großen Teich) können sie auch schon mal die 20 erreichen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie alt werden Goldorfen?*

Servus Harald

Kann ich Dir leider net sagen 

Beim wegzug waren sie drei Jahre in meinem Ex-Teich .....

Muß mal am Ex-Teich vorbei schauen .....


----------

